# October 26th Party Hosts! How are you doing?



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it just me or has the party section of the forum been unusually quite this year? I'm sure there are many of us getting ready for the big party this Saturday. How is everyone doing? How ready are you? My house is clean and most of the decorations are up. I still have a few dishes to make, and I need to get out the party-only decor. Feeling pretty good about this year, although struggling with the annual plague of missing RSVPs. At this point, there could be zero to fifty additional guests!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

we're having anywhere from 14-30ish--the missing rsvp problem must be contagious this year (and heck, every year). we're going on a food and drink run and putting up the majority of the decorations tonight, then tomorrow night and saturday will be mostly finishing touches. we got a quicker start to planning this year than last, but it still feels like we could use another week.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGG!!!!! Picture this, running around with black paint, cookbook, power tools and soldering gun trying to get everything ready and knowing that once again you've bitten off more than you have time for. 

Gotta go, it's time for another lap.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just logged in for moral support & this topic seems fitting. I'm trying to determine whether I should go through with our party. Logically I know we should, as we've spent a couple hundred dollars on theme decor, black lights (glow themed party), costume contest prizes, etc. In years past we've had 40+ guests. This year I have less than 20 RSVPs & two couples who were coming cancelled just now. I haven't heard yay or neh from my 3 best girlfriends & their spouses. I'm wondering if it's worth all the cleaning & cooking I'll be doing the next 2 days, to end up let down. Hopefully tons will show up out of the blue, but if not, I think this will be my last year hosting.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

You sounds like you've got a handle on things Halloween Scream. Dane82, we could always use another week!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I am pretty sick of people not letting me know they are coming. So, if I run out of food, which I doubt, I don't care. I do everything, all the food and booze, a fun game, music etc. I decorate nicely too 

But do I know how many are really going to show up? Nope. The maybe stuff drives me nuts too. So if I get a wishy washy or no answer two years in a row, they don't get asked again. Then I get asked "oh are you having a party this year" grrrrrr

I will do pretty much my menu from previous years as things like my chili (devil's ghoulash), meatballs (goblin droppings), dips etc always are a hit. 

I think so many of us are in the same boat every year!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

chewbacca said:


> aaaaaarrrrrrggggg!!!!! Picture this, running around with black paint, cookbook, power tools and soldering gun trying to get everything ready and knowing that once again you've bitten off more than you have time for.
> 
> Gotta go, it's time for another lap.




this ^^^^^^ !!!!!!


----------



## juxtapose (Oct 21, 2013)

@Chewbacca

*giggle* I feel your pain... heck... I can visualize you running around the house. Good to know I'm not the only one!

~ Jux


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

I can do relate. We spent all day today finishing up in the barn. I will post pre party photos in a little bit. 

72 Confirmed... Expecting around 90
Left to do on the list:
Repair candelabra #1 (Sensless accident) 
Pickup table /chair rental in the am 
Cover tables 
Pickup kerosene for heaters 
Market for party food Ingredients 
Make cheeseball
Make Vidalia souffle
Put Crostini bar together 
Put bar garnish together 
Pickup ice
Spin of out 100 bags of cotton candy (aka spiderwebs-party favors) 
Print labels for candy 
Print costume voting slips
Finish costume
Make meatballs
Light 100 plus candles

Oh and did I mention that the party is at 7 Saturday and I am a Scentsy Director and I AM WORKING a craft fair Saturday from 9am to 4pm?!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

I use evite which helps "encourage" rsvp's. This year I used their postmark line which you pay for, but you can insert pages, poems, pictures, etc to make it customized. 80 expected so far with just a couple who haven't responded. Booked Games on Wheels to keep the older kids gaming, a professional sitter to keep the younger kids dancing, and a bartender to keep the grown-up kids d---ing. I went with Honeybaked Ham and meatballs to minimize cooking time, and will make my shrimp molded into brains Saturday morning along with cupcakes and mini pumpkin bars. Getting some caramel apple and chocolate chip pancake mini cupcakes from Pinkabella to round out desserts, will whip up veggies and dip, cheese bites and cookies, and that should do it for food. House cleaners are coming Friday afternoon. Most of the decorations are up, but I will need to set up the final positioning for two projection props and hang a few last minute props that are too scary for my kids to have up over night ) Have to drop the dogs at the kennel for the night in the afternoon, pick up an obscene amount of ice for cocktails and the fog chiller I made this year, and light about 100 candles like alltogetherdead. Whew! Can't wait! My goal is to have it all done and costumes/make up on 45 minutes before start time. Oh, and to convince my husband not to wait until 15 minutes before the party starts to start getting ready...


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

Halloween Princess said:


> I just logged in for moral support & this topic seems fitting. I'm trying to determine whether I should go through with our party. Logically I know we should, as we've spent a couple hundred dollars on theme decor, black lights (glow themed party), costume contest prizes, etc. In years past we've had 40+ guests. This year I have less than 20 RSVPs & two couples who were coming cancelled just now. I haven't heard yay or neh from my 3 best girlfriends & their spouses. I'm wondering if it's worth all the cleaning & cooking I'll be doing the next 2 days, to end up let down. Hopefully tons will show up out of the blue, but if not, I think this will be my last year hosting.


Princess, I think you should still have the party, just go into it with the mindset that it will be a close group of friends. You will be able to actually spend more time talking with folks and enjoying yourself instead of running around and trying to manage a big crowd. Light a bunch of candles, put on a fun Halloween movie in the background, relax and enjoy the guests who come. Even a group of 12 to 15 is a nice sized group for a get together. Some of the best parties I've been to have been a group of about 10 friends hanging out in someone's kitchen all night eating good food, sharing a few cocktails, listening to music and just enjoying not being at work ;o) You may forego the costume contest, but everything else will still be put to good use! Don't let it wreck your Halloween spirit!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Party is on Saturday and I have a whole lot to do still! I have tomorrow off, so I should be fine. If not, I'll be running around like a chicken with my head cut off on Saturday!


----------



## marylunot (Oct 23, 2007)

i feel the same way! i wish everyone was into halloween as much as we are! every year i say its the last party.. but i just call it quits yet. Enjoy your party


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Wouldn't it be fun to be able to go to each other's parties??? Not everyone I know is into Halloween as much as I am..and so thankful that my husband humors me each year with my list of can you hang this...blah ...blah...blah....
Expecting around 90-100 this year...very excited to have a DJ...love to dance...Red Sox in the World Series, so TV being plugged in (outside near the bonfire) under a tent for the diehards! Not me...I'll be dancing!
Have fun everyone....and yes, I still have a %hit ton to due on my list!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Definitely on a roll, here. Heard from 47 folks already and have about 10 more that could show up if they don't RSVP before Saturday. Did the Costco run today for majority of the finger foods. Will make my homemade stuff between tomorrow and Saturday morning. Doing a few last minute pick ups but out of town guests are due in town in about 2 more hours to stay here - so a lot of the cleaning and prep is done


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It's like a well oiled machine for us. lol We're right where we always are. The garage is already set up, house is pretty much cleaned and just needs the extra party décor put up. Menu is small so that won't take much time. Saturday morning will be just fine tuning everything.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

So funny.....I came on this morning to see where everyone else was with their party planning.......and wouldn't ya know.....this thread was up and running  

We're having ours on Saturday as well. Doing pretty good with everything. I mean, yes, there are things I won't get to...but there always is. I'm happy with what we have accomplished thus far though. Today I need to clean, clean, clean. It's been hard to get any of that done considering we have added a new puppy to the family. He takes up quite a bit of time  

We have about 25 people coming. Honestly our house is so small that anymore then that would be too much....so that's the perfect # of guests. We're also getting our food from Wegman's catering. We did that for a party we had in July and it was awesome!!! We spent less then what we would spend if we had gotten everything and made it ourselves....and all we had to do was pick up the day of. 

I had the same problem as some with the RSVP's. I sent an event invite on Facebook. Got some RSVP"s but just to get a better idea of who was actually coming I posted a reminder. Now I have a better grasp on who to expect. 

Hoping that everyone's parties go off without a hitch and can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

I agree with noone RSVP'ing. It's just frustrating and you can't expect people to RSVP all the time but some you know KNOW about the party and should say yes or no. 

I have 50 invited and 21 said yes so far. Mine isn't until Halloween night but the thing guests don't understand is it's hard to plan food/drink etc for a party when you've invited 50 and less than a week before not even half have responded. 

Is there any polite way to remind people or ask them to respond? I use facebook event pages and update the posts on the wall to send notifications (not related to RSVP-ing just halloween in general). Any ideas out there?


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

At my house, we are on full melt down mode. My keg order is not ready for pick up, even though its been placed for 3 wks. The basement is mostly set, but the rest of the house is going to be a mad dash. I could always say I am going for the disheviled haunted house look and just leave it. LOL


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow!!! I needed this ... I invited 50 people as of yesterday 32 RSVP. One year I had a person show up with her kids at my all adult party. No way I politely turned her away. Here is what I do when someone shows up and they never RSVP I let them know that their non-RSVP attitude and it's not accepted with me . Yes I can be a hard ***... My friends and family knows that I go Heavy for Halloween so don't not mess with me. I Bite hard if you mess with my Halloween


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine is 60% set up. I've been mainly focusing on my outdoor haunt to this point. Nonetheless, I have to get cracking for the party now. I have to do mainly detail work and accent lighting. Also I need some killer drink recipes. Come on group help a haunter out! ;0) I'm doing Bloody Brain shots. and a Rum punch (yet to be named). I've frozen some water inside of neoprene gloves (washed out new gloves BTW hahah) to make ice hands to keep the punch'es cold. I'd like a couple good mixers with cool names. Anyone? Maybe a Vodka base or something would be cool. I want to pre-mix so I"m not bartending all night like I usually do. Thanks all!


----------



## The Lost (Aug 28, 2013)

One drink recipe that I got from a Hypnotic girl is to pour about 60% Sprite, 30% Hypnotic and then the final ten percent Xrated. When done correctly the blue liquid will turn blood red...its called the Bloody Vampire.


----------



## NathanScot (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine is at a club in San Francisco. Zombie themed... we're calling it The Dancing Dead. Spending all day tomorrow decorating, and tonight I gotta finish editing videos for projections. I wrote a zombie-themed song too. Lotta work, but worth it! Fun times!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

About to put the Lil' Pumpkin down for bed, then it's time for the final push of cooking and organizing! Need to make my jello brain and pumpkin spiced almonds, move some furniture and switch out some light bulbs. I'm determined to be ready ahead of time tomorrow for the first time ever!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

The chilli is made, cupcakes baked, witch's fingers baked. Spinach dip nearly made. 

I have been doing some interior decorating, so only a bit to do tomorrow. 

Still to do: more outside set up, a bit more interior decorating, meatballs, chicken wings, buffalo chicken dip, veggies, cheese tray and a few others left to do. And a trip to the beer store.

Good thing we are a "party house" so putting things together is pretty easy.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ours was tonight, the 25th. We have a regular game night we attend with our friends every other Friday night, so it was just easier to take one of the Game Nights and turn it into a Halloween party.

It was a BLAST. The weather was clear and COLD - far colder than normal for this time of year. We used the lovely fire pit my parents gave us for our anniversary to warm ourselves and toast our orange-colored, pumpkin-shaped marshmallows. So much fun!

Our party also doubled as our friend's 30th birthday party, so we had a LOT of help.

I'll post pictures tomorrow... For now, I need to get my happy self to bed and get to sleep!


----------



## KirstenOellers (May 12, 2013)

Our party is tonight (since it's 6.30, saturday the 26th overhere right now)..

We are about ready ..some final lights have to be put up, I need to run by some stores for last minute shopping and put up some more spiderwebs and that's it..
I almost can't believe it myself...
A big plus is my sisters and mom offered their help and for the first time ever when it comes to planning a party I've accepted...they are cooking and bringing the food tonight...don't you just love that?

So why why why I'm I wide awake for at least an hour allready?
I should be sleeping in because tonight, when wintertime starts overhere I have an extra hour of partying to do!!!


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Party is tonight at 8pm. I am 85% done. Gotta go grab the kegs, run the last of the extensions chords, set up a few speakers, and when it darken up place the up lights all around the tent.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

It was sunny as could be with few clouds this morning. Now, windy as all get out and heavy dark clouds. Just don't rain. :/


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

and that's another party in the books. The wind died down about 7:00, no rain, and the sky cleared some. Had 2 fires going so outside wasn't too bad. Had drapes on the garage door so it was okay in there and for the first time we actually had a lot of people going into the house. Just about all the food and beverages went. Kids had a blast as usual doing the ghost hunt, there was more people in costume this year too. We have a lot to clean up tomorrow though but I am beat. Off to bed because we have the parade in the morning. I'm gonna be exhausted.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shadowbat said:


> and that's another party in the books. The wind died down about 7:00, no rain, and the sky cleared some. Had 2 fires going so outside wasn't too bad. Had drapes on the garage door so it was okay in there and for the first time we actually had a lot of people going into the house. Just about all the food and beverages went. Kids had a blast as usual doing the ghost hunt, there was more people in costume this year too. We have a lot to clean up tomorrow though but I am beat. Off to bed because we have the parade in the morning. I'm gonna be exhausted.



Glad you had decent weather. Heard there was snow in the area just the other day. If memory serves me I think last year you said you didn't think you would go a party this year so if so, glad you enjoyed this years.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Glad you had decent weather. Heard there was snow in the area just the other day. If memory serves me I think last year you said you didn't think you would go a party this year so if so, glad you enjoyed this years.




That was the plan. I actually brought back up that thread a couple weeks ago explaining what happened. I'm glad the wife decided to have one, she basically took care of everything this year. I just decorated the garage.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

Everything went great at this year's Halloween party, Oct. 26. 140 invited, 100+ showed up. Everyone loved the new venue we chose ( a 100 year old factory building, closed down of course.) All our guests really upped their game with some really fabulous costumes again this year. New caterer was excellent, photo booth was a big hit, tarot card reader wowed everyone, the DJ had everyone out on the dance floor and my wife and I are totally exhausted! But it was well worth it and we're looking forward to next year already, if you can believe that! I don't know if anyone else is having trouble downloading pictures to this sight, but I sure am. Help would be welcomed!


----------

